# NY North Shore Animal League rescue hundreds from mills



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw on the news and their website that today the North Shore Animal League on Long Island is bringing in around 200 dogs from puppy mills. I saw an adorable Maltese on one of the news segments. If anyone's looking to adopt and from the NY area it might be worth getting in contact with them. http://www.nsalamerica.org/


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I wish we could get puppy mills outlawed. Hate those damned greedy people.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the story about a group of the pups coming through Chicago. Apparently they were driven to Chicago from MO and Pet Airways donated the flight.

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2009/11...-of-midway.html


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad these dogs are now safe, but so many still out there. You just cant think about it too much.


----------

